

Nice People Don’t Change The World - lifestyleigni
http://www.joelrunyon.com/two3/nice-people-dont-change-the-world

======
paulhauggis
This is why I stopped being the "nice guy". I'm still kind, but I take much
less shit from other people. It also helps with getting raises.

